# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me bios,bios password,windows logon password,password ne rar/zip dokument.

## Blendi

Kush e ka merak qe mos t`ja ngacmoje kush kompjuterin e t`ja shohe sekretet lol. te shkoje ketu :
*Moderatori: Lidhja nuk eshte me e vlefshme.*  

Mund te besh download per free, qe ta mbyllesh kompjuterin me kete program, dhe te rrije i mbyllur dhe ne qofte se fiket e rindizet perseri.
Megjithese specialistet ja gjejne anenen kollaj , ky program eshte i mjaftueshem per te mbajtur larg "your average gerrices"

PS/ mos haroni passwordin vete se ngelet jashte pastaj.

----------


## Firewall1

kush ka merak se ja ngacmojne PC i ve pass ne bios jo se asaj nuk i gjendet ana por eshte shume e sigurte kush do te dije se cbehet ne PC kur nuk eshte ai merr nje keyloger dhe shef se cfare behet, nqs do pass per te gjet usser pass ka dhe per ate ti imagjino per nje program dhe eshte e sigurt qe e kane bere dhe ate  :shkelje syri:

----------


## erushi_4ever

ma mire ky prog. tjeter per mua meqenese eshte i ri se sa per pass. nga bios if fus nje reset une ne motherboard dhe bye bye.

----------


## madman

me elegance shoke, me elegance...

nuk ja keni idene se sa e dobishme eshte kjo liste, from my personal tricks box  :buzeqeshje: 

Award BIOS backdoor passwords:

ALFAROME
ALLy
aLLy
aLLY
ALLY
aPAf
_award
AWARD_SW
AWARD?SW
AWARD SW
AWARD PW
AWKWARD
awkward 
BIOSTAR
CONCAT
CONDO
Condo
d8on
djonet
HLT
J64
J256
J262
j332
j322
KDD
Lkwpeter
LKWPETER
PINT
pint
SER
SKY_FOX
SYXZ
syxz
shift + syxz
TTPTHA
ZAAADA

ZBAAACA
ZJAAADC
01322222
589589
589721
595595
598598

AMI BIOS backdoor passwords:

AMI
AAAMMMIII
BIOS
PASSWORD
HEWITT RAND
AMI?SW
AMI_SW
LKWPETER
A.M.I.
CONDO

PHOENIX BIOS backdoor passwords:

phoenix, PHOENIX, CMOS, BIOS

MISC. COMMON PASSWORDS

ALFAROME
BIOSTAR
biostar
biosstar
CMOS
cmos
LKWPETER
lkwpeter
setup
SETUP
Syxz
Wodj

OTHER BIOS PASSWORDS BY MANUFACTURER

Manufacturer
Password

VOBIS & IBM
merlin

Dell
Dell

Biostar
Biostar

Compaq
Compaq

Enox
xo11nE

Epox
central

Freetech
Posterie

IWill
iwill

Jetway
spooml

Packard Bell
bell9

QDI
QDI

Siemens
SKY_FOX

TMC
BIGO

Toshiba
Toshiba

TOSHIBA BIOS

Most Toshiba laptops and some desktop systems will bypass the BIOS password if the left shift key is held down during boot

IBM APTIVA BIOS

Press both mouse buttons repeatedly during the boot


pax 
madman

----------


## demolition man

desha  te  di  a mund   tu  vihet  password  Folderave  (Cartella)  pra    me  pak  fjale.. kur te  klikosh  ne Folderi   per te pare  filet  qe ka brenda   te  te  kerkoje  passwordin  
A mund te behet  dhe si  mund te behet ???

----------


## dea_alb

Po, mund te behet...ka disa menyra, ose ta arkivosh me winzip ose winrar dhe ti vesh password...ose click me te djathten e mouse-it, properties, (ne windows xp e gjen tek sharing and security) dhe aktivo "make this folder private"..te kerkon password...ok that`s all. Tek windows 98 eshte prape ne properties...po me duket diku ku shkruan advanced, dhe shiko ndonje opcion per sigurine...

----------


## Tironsja

*Moderatori:*  Përveç përgjigjeve më poshtë, mund të lexoni edhe udhëzimin Thyerja e Fjalëkalimit Administrativ në Windows XP (2000/NT) në gjuhën shqipe, të ilustruar me figura.


-------------------------------------

Pershendetje.
Pasi bleva kompjuterin (ka 6 muaj) e konfigurova internetin vete dhe mbaj mend qe si kam vene pass.Kur e hapja gjithmon me hapej vete pa vene password.
Sot nuk e di se c'bere ne nji program,dhe me kerkoj ta ristartoja.Kur po mbyllej me tha qe "ndryshimet po rregjistrohen".
Kur e hapa prap me kerkoi password per tu hapur kompjuteri.
Nuk e di se c'fare te bej.Nuk di as pass ke ti ve.
Si mund ta sjell kompjuterin ne gjendjen qe ishte?Tani me hapet por shume pak gjera me konfigurohen.

Pres ndihmen tuaj.

----------


## Siliconized

Hi .. Nuk dhe dhe shume  sqarime per sa i perket ..problemin tent  .. Nuk the  se  ca  windows  ke dhe  ca  programi deshe  te beje setup..Ne qofte se  ke windows  xp ose  2000 kerkon Password  apo thote  qe windowsit  nuk  arrine  te  ngarkoje  profilin tuaj ? Apo te futen ne  safe  mode windowsit ?? ... Ne  qofte se te ndoth kjo  ka shume mundesi  te kesh  bere  install ndonje  program qe nuk eshte  per  win xp ose  2000.. dhe  me duket se shkon per  format...  Ne  qofte se ke  windows  98, Me .. Duhet te japesh me shume  hollesira  per sa i perket  programit  qe bete  Instal...Kaq  nga  mua  .... :i qetë:

----------


## Tironsja

Kam win XP.
Por un se kuptoj pse duhet te me kerkoj pass kur si kam vene kurr PC pass.

----------


## Siliconized

Thjesht nuk mundet te ngarkoje  profilin qe ksihit ne  windows..
Programi qe installuat  ju demtoj windowsit ... Ju duhet te  hithni  windowsit prape  vajze e mbare...

----------


## Sentinus

Start  -  Settings  -- Control Panel  --User Accounts

Zgjidhni accountin tuaj dhe bejeni REMOVE PASSWORD

----------


## kundraRRYMES

"Start - Settings -- Control Panel --User Accounts

Zgjidhni accountin tuaj dhe bejeni REMOVE PASSWORD"- 

Po kjo eshte e vetmja menyre pa qeder, edhe here tjeter mos kliko gje pa pare se cfare shkruan ...

----------


## Siliconized

Nuk besoj se eshte  as nje nga te me sipershkruajturat .. edeh sikur te ishte  per deri sa nuk mban ment se ca  paswordi  vuri nuk ka se si ta  heqi..
Mendoj dhe jam i sgurte  qe nuk ngarkohet profili i saje dhe sa here  qe hyn ne  windows ngarkohet me nje profil te ri ...E them nga  pervoja  kete .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironsja

Un si kam ven kurre pass kompjuterit.Nuk e di pse ma kerkoi dhe ca passi ti vija.
Megjithate e rregullova.E vura kompjuterin ne 1 date qe ka qene ne gjendje normale dhe tani eshte OK.Nuk e di a bera mire apo keq.

----------


## benseven11

mund te perdoresh nje program qe i ben skedared te hapen vetem me paswordin qe i ve ti,mund te besh keshtu 1 skedar
ose te gjitha skedaret te mbrojtur me pasword nuk ja mbaj mend emrin po ne qofte se do te perdoresh program falas per kete pune mund ta gjej

----------


## Leonard

Mvaret se çfare windows version ke ti. E vetmja Windows version qe pranon security eshte NT professional.  Ndoshta ka 3d party software qe te ndihmon ne ate gje, por une nuk di software te tille. Menyra me e mire: Windows 2000 pro(or nt4 pro.) and up. You also need NTFS partitions that support security.

----------


## benseven11

tre programe qe mund ta bejne ate cfare kerkon 1.KPK File version 7
http://www.geocities.com/john52612000/
2.mp crypt  tek kjo faqe
http://www.lossepladsen.dk/all4you/T...ld/mpcrypt.php
3.programi paranoid tek kjo faqe
http://freebsd.ntu.edu.tw/nonags/nng.../security.html te treja keto programe jane falas
eshte dhe nje program tjeter shume i mire nuk e di sa kushton quhet folder magic

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ncncncnccnc !
04.12.2002----->31/07/2003
benseven11 nuk paske shume pune te tjera lal te admiroj pa mase po ju pergjigje temave para 8 muajsh shume mire lal paske pasjon te inkurajoj te vazhdosh keshtu

----------


## Kuriozi

Pershendetje te gjitheve ! 
Ore kam nje laptop Toshiba-Satellite210CT dhe pasi e ndez me kerkon PASSWORD qe sigurisht une se di.Si te veproj per ta shmangur kete pyetje te "veshtire"  ose cfare duhet te bej per ta startuar ate.

FALEMINDERIT !!! :konfuz:

----------


## edspace

Kurioz, 

Si fillim harrove te thuash qe ti e ke harruar fjalekalimin. Pra ky eshte kompjuteri tend i vjeter qe se ke perdorur per disa vjet dhe tani nuk mban mend fjalekalimin. Pike. 

Tani mund te te ndihmojme. 

*Cfare fjalekalimi eshte?*
Ne kompjuter mund te kete fjalekalim windowsi ose fjalekalimi i bios, sistemit para windowsit. Fjalekalimi i biosit zakonisht eshte ne nje ekran te zi. 

Nqs fjalekalimi eshte ne windows, sidomos win NT, 2000, XP eshte shume e veshtire per te mos thene e pamundur per ta gjetur fjalekalimin. 

*Je i interesuar ne skedaret brenda kompjuterit?*
Nqs ty nuk te intereson informacioni qe ka kompjuteri brenda, ti mund ta fshish fare dhe ta fillosh nga fillim duke instaluar nje windows te ri.


Kete gje mund ta besh duke futur nje CD te windowsit ne kompjuter dhe pastaj ta rifillosh (restart) komjuterin. Nqs CD punon, do filloje instalimi i windowsit dhe do te pyese qe ta formatosh apo jo hard diskun. Nqs e formaton, do fshihet windowsi i vjeter bashke me fjalekalimin dhe do instalohet windowsi i ri me fjalekalimin qe zgjedh ti.

----------

